# new NOVA DVR XP Professional lathe for sale



## Anonymous (21 Dec 2008)

Hi all.

Sadly due to issues beyond my control such as business shut down. I am having to sell my Record NOVA DVR XP Professional lathe system.

Here is a bargain if you are looking for a professional lathe which will deliver so much turning power and ease of use on a daily basis. This has been used only once for a customer's project but other than that this has had no work done and is as new.

Package consists of:

Record NOVA DVR XP Professional lathe (Updated version of the classic DVR) comes with all service tools, original boxes and more, manuals, all as new. used once

NOVA supernova 2 chuck system as new. used once in box with all necessary parts and original kit with jaws

NOVA legstand. heavy duty leg stand which is adjustable and able to be bolted to solid or wooden floors. will include anchor bolts as used in my workshop

NOVA outriger system: heavy duty bowl turning addon which is fully adjustable and swings out of the way when not in use. comes with Nova bowl rest (heavy duty version with solid forged cast rest)

Sorby RS200KT hollowing tool. last tool left

some wood finishes (never used)

This is a complete package. Worth over £1900 including finishes etc. Purchased directly from Record Power. Sheffield UK 6 months ago.

Sale price: £1250 ONO

Item is extremely heavy so buyer to collect. Will assist with loading, demonstration of the lathe and more.

for details of this lathe please visit www.teknatool.com and check the lathe out with its extras.

I would be willing to discuss things further with any interested parties via email at [email protected] or on 07857 352828

Yours

Lewis Alexander


----------



## maltrout512 (21 Dec 2008)

Hi Lewis and welcome, sorry to see that your selling the lathe. I would say that someone will end up with a very good lathe. I was very tempted but after working out some figures I can't stretch myself. I hope that things will work out. All the best.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dec 2008)

hey all

This is a sale update:

due to feedback from users or interested parties and due to the financial constrain we are all placed in, I am now reducing my lathe package with some finishes etc to ......

£1000 or very very near offer.

for any information or to arrange a visit or if you really want a serious professional bargain at a great price then call me or email me. my details are listed in the first posting above.

lew


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dec 2008)

Thanks to all who have contacted me.

the lathe has now been sold and will now have a new home.

cheers to all..

a merry christmas and a happy and prosperous new year to all

yours

lewis


----------

